# Why is this on my desktop?



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I uninstalled an adware program called PureLeads (from Sendori), and when I restarted my computer, I had a couple new shortcuts on the desktop. They are Notepad files, and one of them says this:



> [.ShellClassInfo]
> [email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-21769
> IconResource=%SystemRoot%\system32\imageres.dll,-183


The other one is similar. 

When I go to delete them, Windows warns me that if I do, then Windows or another program may no longer work correctly. 

What should I do?


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm no computer expert but I've found starting in safe mode then running anti-virus, anti-malware programs generally take care of problem like this, then again if that doesn't work I personally use boot and nuke to wipe it clean and start from scratch - the same reason I back up any files I want to keep.


----------



## SeanT (May 9, 2014)

Go backwards. Safe boot, malware bytes ...for the most part the only a notepad shortcut that should show up is if you used a hack or temp patch. Are you in IE or mozilla? Have you confirmed the adware is actually gone?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't even have to boot into safe mode. I would run both malwarebytes and Spybot (the free versions of both) Then ccleaner (both the cleaner and the registry tabs)


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I have both IE and Firefox, but usually only use Mozilla. OS is Windows 7. If I delete those notepad files off of the desktop, will it cause something to not run correctly, like I was warned? Or is that the standard generic warning?

I will do the malwarebytes as soon as I get it downloaded. New computer...which is how I got the adware to begin with. It's refurbished, so I had to load some free software, and didn't read the fine print.

I deleted the program file folder that was associated with Sendori/PureLeads, and can't locate any more, so I'm assuming it's been purged.


----------



## DirtyHowi (May 30, 2014)

those are .ini files, files that programs look for to run. if they were associated with the bad ware, you can safely delete them. windows has (since god was a kid) thrown that message any time you attempted to delete .ini or other extension files.

prefer xml for mine, but .ini still comes in handy from time to time.


----------

